

Is Twitter down now? - snipek
http://snipek.com/web/a1e27e8f-7798-4f5e-a1d8-524157bf79f5

======
yurylifshits
The tweet that broke Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432](https://twitter.com/TheEllenShow/status/440322224407314432)

1M+ retweets in the first hour.

~~~
memset
Did this end up being the most-ever retweetet tweet? Who holds that record
now?

~~~
yurylifshits
Obama at 778 000 retweets
[https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744](https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744)

Ellen is already at 1M+

~~~
RKearney
And it's passed Obama's tweet now.

------
rdl
I'm assuming this is due to the Oscars and not due to something meaningful
like the (potential?) war in Ukraine?

------
sp332
[http://status.twitter.com/](http://status.twitter.com/)

No official comment (yet).

Edit: Here we go -

 _Brief service issue 14 minutes ago

Between 19:05 and 19:29 PST today, some users may have experienced issues
viewing and sending Tweets on twitter.com and Twitter’s mobile apps.

Traffic was redirected away from the components that were experiencing
problems, and the issue has now been resolved.

We apologize for any inconvenience._

------
snipek
Screenshots for both twitter's downtime page and ellen's tweet:
[http://snipek.com/web/aebfd1b7-41eb-401e-8ea3-c873c449127b](http://snipek.com/web/aebfd1b7-41eb-401e-8ea3-c873c449127b)

------
snipek
Screenshot ...

[http://snipek.com/web-a/93e846a2-ca5d-4217-a8db-299b64091576](http://snipek.com/web-a/93e846a2-ca5d-4217-a8db-299b64091576)

------
snipek
Yes, it's back now. Thumbs up for twitter's ops team!

------
dperfect
Thank Ellen for that :)

------
justinzollars
and its back.

------
justinzollars
yup

